# Scrollbalken in textarea entfernen



## GhostrYder (17. März 2004)

hiho
ich habe auf meiner Homepage ein Textfeld (textarea) und bis auf das die größe im IE und Netscape ander angezeigt werden ist noch der Unterschied da, dass im IE immer ein Scrollbalken angezeigt wird. Im Netscape Brower ist dieser Balken nicht da. Wie kann ich ihn auch im IE entfernen. Um die schaffe ich es, dass im Netscape Brower der Zeilenumbruch automatisch gemacht wird? im Moment schreibt er immer weiter und macht am unteren Rand einen Scrollbalken wenn ich nicht ENTER drücke...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. März 2004)

<textarea style="overflow : hidden"  wrap=virtual></textarea>

Sollte gelingen - ohne Gewähr, weil ich habe keinen Netscape (nicht)....


----------



## Quaese (17. März 2004)

Hi,

ich würde bei *overflow* nicht *hidden* sondern *auto* angeben. Das 
hat zur Folge, dass die ScrollBar automatisch angezeigt wird, wenn sie benötigt 
wird. Du gibst Deinem Besucher somit die Möglichkeit zu scrollen, wenn es notwendig ist. Im anderen Fall ist sie immer unsichtbar.


```
style="overflow: auto;"
```

Ciao
Quaese


----------

